# Unnecessarean? Overtreatment? Please Take Survey!



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Consumer Reports is researching the problem of overtreatment in hospitals--i.e. unnecessary tests, medications, and interventions. This could be in an obstetric, oncological, or other setting. If you or somebody you know has been a victim, please help them gather data by taking this survey:

http://www.treatmenttrap.org/


----------

